# Breeding Barbs



## JDM (Jan 18, 2005)

I have 5 Green Tiger Barbs and 5 albino Barbs that are only about half grow. One of my males Got really red about a week ago and chased my female all over the place now my female is Really fat and keeps hanging out in the Fake Foxtail. Is she going to lay eggs? The male gets real red about every other day and chases her. I keep them in a 55g. Any help Appreciated.
JDM


----------



## Eustace (Jan 19, 2005)

It sounds like it. Females are plumper when breeding. If she's hanging out in a certain area then she may have layed them already, and could just be on guard. As far as the male going really red, I cant help you there.


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

go to www.google.com and type in breeding egglayers and browse through some of the entries. It is very likely your fish are trying to breed, although the chances of getting any babies to survive in a community tank are small, unless you have an abundance of plants, where the eggs and /or fry remain hidden. Everyone in the tank would be happy to eat them, including their parents.

If you want to try to get babies, set up a separate small tank with water, temp etc. the same as the original tank. Put a big bunch of plants in there, and your female. Feed her well, especially with some live or frozen food (brine shrimp, bloodworms). When she is nice and fat, add one or two males, give them a few hours, and return all parents to the main tank. You may get lucky and have some eggs, they may hatch, and you can raise them up in there. Use a sponge filter in there, operated by an airpump, not a hang-on filter.


----------

